
Why increasing the max block size is urgent - ca98am79
http://gavinandresen.svbtle.com/why-increasing-the-max-block-size-is-urgent
======
sumitgt
This is very confusing without Bitcoin in the title.

The word bitcoin does not appear until about 2/3rd into the page. Couldn't
figure out what the article is about until then.

------
pronoiac
This is about the Bitcoin blockchain, btw. (My guess was hard drive details.)

~~~
rgbrenner
Yes. Can we add "Bitcoin: " to the beginning of the title?

~~~
SamReidHughes
The URL and the urgency gives it away.

~~~
egwynn
I’m using an RSS reader that doesn’t show the URL. And there are many more
urgent things in the world besides bitcoin. So I’m going to go with “kinda”
and “no” respectively.

~~~
SamReidHughes
What are the things that could urgently need block size increases?

~~~
gonvaled
TCP packet size? Ethernet frame size? SSD erase block size? WLAN block
acknowledgement size? ...

Do you really see _urgent_ and think "yeah, right, that must be about
bitcoin"?

And (honest question) what is in the url
"[http://gavinandresen.svbtle.com/"](http://gavinandresen.svbtle.com/") that
makes think about bitcoin? I do not know the guy. Should I?

------
danbruc
If the average block is currently 40 % full that means not finding a single
block for an entire day would result in a transaction queue of 57.6 MB - that
sounds hardly like a problem.

------
jlarocco
I would have loved to skip this article, and would have if the title were more
clear that it was about BitCoin.

